# The Lovely Bones | 2009 | Saoirse Ronan, Mark Wahlberg, Rachel Weisz, Susan Sarandon | 1x UHQ



## astrosfan (23 Apr. 2009)

*Director:* Peter Jackson
*Cast:* Mark Wahlberg, Rachel Weisz, Susan Sarandon, Stanley Tucci, Michael Imperioli, Saoirse Ronan

*Synopsis: *
Based on the critically acclaimed best-selling novel by Alice Sebold, and directed by Oscar® winner Peter Jackson from a screenplay by Jackson & Fran Walsh & Philippa Boyens, "The Lovely Bones" centers on a young girl who has been murdered and watches over her family – and her killer – from heaven. She must weigh her desire for vengeance against her desire for her family to heal. Oscar® nominee Mark Wahlberg and Oscar® winners Rachel Weisz and Susan Sarandon star along with Stanley Tucci, Michael Imperioli and Oscar® nominee Saoirse Ronan.

*Publicity Still*


----------

